# Any information on luca marenzio?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I read in a hudge book on storia del classica, that marenzion was a dirrect rival whit carlo Gesualdo, he was perceived has king of madrigali, jeez i heard some of his music and it's nice , what do you guys have to says on him, what were the highlight in his madrigals, the best madrigals.

Should i investigated this classical composer further or he is some nobody?

:tiphat: perhaps and italian can answer this or someone familiar whit italian madrigalists


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You should listen to Marenzio, and the recordings by by La Compagnia del Madrigale on Glossa are a good place to start (while you're at it you could also get their Gesualdo Responsoria.)

One thing I would add - you need the words, you need to know what they're singing about and become aware of how the music expresses feelings in the words. Just letting it wash over you is missing out on the best bit.


----------

